# C.O.B.O.A. St. Patrick's Day ride Lodi,Ca.



## slick (Feb 28, 2022)

C.O.B.O.A. Is doing their annual St. Patrick's Day ride again in Lodi,Ca. on March 12th. Meet up at Idol Beer Works at 100 South Sacramento Street, Lodi,Ca. The ride leaves promptly at 11am so please be there prior and be ready to ride at 11. This is a Vintage only bike ride so dust off your vintage cruisers and come out and ride. If you happen to have a green bike, bring it or feel free to dress in green if you'd like and see you there!!!


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 28, 2022)

Stuck in Lodi.......


----------



## slick (Feb 28, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> Stuck in Lodi.......
> View attachment 1580207



For sale??


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2022)

Bring on the green!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 2, 2022)

@mr.cycleplane


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## sccruiser (Mar 3, 2022)

Dang! First day of Tee- Ball with the grandkids. Will be at next one!


----------

